# math f(x)=ax²+bx+c Nullstellen, Scheitelpunkt



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (17. Dezember 2003)

ne Freundin von mir sitzt gerade ganz verzweifelt im Info unterricht. Und hat mich gefragt was sie mit folgender aufgabe anstellen soll, die an der Tafel steht.

f(x)=ax²+bx+c
a,b,c einlesen (promt)
Nullstellen und VzV ausgeben
Scheitelpunkt und StV ausgeben



ich selbst kenne mich leider nur mit Html und php aus, habe aber von java nicht wirklich ahnung!
gruß micha!


----------



## Sinac (17. Dezember 2003)

Schau dir mal diese Seite an Klick
da wird der Scheitelpunk einer quadr. Funktion berechnet, mit JavaScript.
Auf der Page gibts auch nen Rechner für die Nullstellen, wenn dein
Freundin ein wenig ahnung von *JavaScript* hat hilft ihr das bestimmt
weiter! Dann hat sie zumindest die Funktionen und so dafür!
Das mit dem Promt und so sollte ja kein Problem sein.
Hoffe das bringt euch weiter...

Und dann zum 100.mal:
JAVA IST NICHT JAVASCRIPT

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
meinst du sowas

```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    function eqn(){
      var choose = confirm("Selbst Werte eingeben, oder mit Standardwerten rechnen?\nOK = eingabe, cancel = default)");
      if(choose==true){
        var a = parseInt(prompt('Gib a an'));
        var b = parseInt(prompt('Gib b an'));
        var c = parseInt(prompt('Gib c an'));
              
        while(a==0){
          alert("a darf nicht null werden");
          var a = prompt('Gib a an');
        }
        }else{
          var a=1;
          var b=9;
          var c=20;
        }
          
        // x1,2 = -b/2a +- (sqrt(b²-4ac)/2a  
        var D = Math.pow(b,2) - (4*a*c);
         
        alert('Diskriminante = '+D+' daher...');
          
        if(D>0){
          var ns1 = (b*(-1))/(2*a)+((Math.sqrt(Math.pow(b,2)-4*a*c))/2*a);
          var ns2 = (b*(-1))/(2*a)-((Math.sqrt(Math.pow(b,2)-4*a*c))/2*a);
          alert('2 reelle Lösungen');
          alert('Nullstelle 1 = '+ns1);
          alert('Nullstelle 2 = '+ns2);
        }else if(D==0){
          alert('1 reelle Lösung');
          var ns1 = (b*(-1))/(2*a)+((Math.sqrt(Math.pow(b,2)-4*a*c))/2*a);
          alert('Nullstellen  = '+ns1);
        }else{
          alert('Keine rellen Lösungen, "nur" 2 komplexe zueinander Konjungierte Lösungen');
        }
        
        
        //Scheitelpunkt
        var xs = -b/(2*a);
        var ys = c-Math.pow(b,2)/(4*a);
        
        alert('der Scheitelpunkt lieget bei '+xs+','+ys);
    }
        
    </script>
</head>
<body onload="eqn()">

<a href="#" onclick="eqn(); return false;">nochmal</a>

</body>
</html>
```

was war gleich nochmal das VzV, StV ? Hoffe ich hab keinen Fehler in die Funktion gebracht 

// da war ich wohl wieder mal zu langsam


----------

